# Looking for my first GSD



## Jordan Loving (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey everybody. This is my first post, I figured where else but looking for my first pup. Little background on me: Currently a college student, have owned dogs my whole life, never actually had my own, especially while living outside the parents house. The last dog my family got was a Doberman and I was responsible for training him. I believe I did a fine job but I didn't really get past the basics other than sitting, lying down, heeling, waiting on my command to retrieve things and dropping things. 

Anyway. I've been researching the last few days, and I think I found a decent breeder that's what I'm looking for. I know the dangers of back yard breeding but I simply cannot pay $1500+ for a good working/show German shepherd. This private breeder seems to care a bit about her pups and has decent feedback. I plan on giving her a call soon and placing a deposit on a pup if all goes well. 

I'm basically looking for a German shepherd who is healthy, has a good temperament, and a moderate level of energy. Same for parents. Nothing too fancy, I just want a good companion that I can play with often and take everywhere with me. Hikes, fishing, road trips, around town, and to classes. 

This is the breeder I'm currently trying to contact. I'm not sure if I have all the right questions to ask yet, any advice would be great. 

https://m.facebook.com/rayahsgermanshepherds/

Seems like some alright pups with records of the parents health for $800. 

Also looking at buying the German Shepherds for Dummies book along with Your German Shepherd Puppy Month by Month by Debra Eldredge. Thoughts on the books?

I plan on moving into a house this summer and getting the pup once I settle in so I can potty train and start training before school starts. I'll be keeping to a training schedule and I'll be taking her many places to socialize. 
Any tips/advice/thoughts/concerns would be much appreciated!


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

have you thought about looking at a gsd rescue or shelter?


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

The problem with some of these "cheap but good" breeders is they don't do all the health tests and they don't offer a health guarantee. I would save up for a few more months and pay more knowing that I'm guaranteed the pups health. Also you said you can't afford a working/show line, but there is a huge difference between them so make sure to do your research. I personally wouldn't get a show line, but that's just me and I got suspended for talking bad about show lines so I won't give you the reasons on here.
But yea, think about it, you have $800, I'm sure if you save up for 3-4 months by the time you move into your house and get all settled you should have another $1,000 and you will be getting a higher quality dog.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

The link seems to be broken but copy and paste works. 

And when I went I found this. :
https://m.facebook.com/rayahsgerman...3138949484/1207440139303778/?type=3&source=48

I was done at that point! I seriously doubt any "breeder" here would "advertise" any of there former "dogs" for "Free???" If you want to get your feet wet first and would consider a "rescue" ... there you go.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

This is copied directly from their
Facebook page:



> Great news for those of you who have always wanted a Rayah's German Shepherd Puppy but have felt that they were a little outside your budget. Sometimes we have pups who stay a little longer than we care for them to without finding that perfect home. Kya is one of those. So for only $500 (+$450 shipping) she can be yours. A $100 PayPal deposit will secure her for you. Others in her litter have sold for $2,500. Message us if you're interested.


And, also directly copied from their Facebook page,



> Check out this LAST OF THE LITTER Christmas special: meet "Daisy". She is a playful and protective pup that will make a great addition to any home. She is well socialized, highly intelligent, great with kids, and will come up to date on all vaccinations with my vet's stamp of approval and a generous guarantee.
> 
> All other pups in this litter have sold for an average of $2,800 through my partner sites. Daisy would normally be $1,500 (s&h included) if I sold her directly.
> 
> ...


Honestly? Seems a bit like an odd Publisher's Clearing House of dogs


----------



## Missmysun (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm with Julian on this wait the few months more and save up for a puppy for a better quality dog. Our first "pure" shepherd was from a backyard breeder. She was wonderful to my family but to others she was way too aggressive and over protective. She was good looking but always too skinny and never filled out the way should be. 

We got our second shepherd from a breeder and spent the extra and she was worth it. I had support and training from the breede, and this dog was wonderful to everyone. It was a lot of little things we saw in temperament and health that add up never to buy from a backyard breeder again.


----------



## Jordan Loving (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the replies! I think I may look into what girardid is suggesting and look into shelters. Unfortunately, There aren't too many options in Oklahoma that I am seeing that aren't mutts, maybe a small handful of german shepherds up for adoption here. And a lot of the places in Texas will only allow adoptions to Texas residents, quite unfortunate for my scenario.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I found this on the face book page of the breeder you were looking in to.

quote
Check out this LAST OF THE LITTER Christmas special: meet "Daisy". She is a playful and protective pup that will make a great addition to any home. She is well socialized, highly intelligent, great with kids, and will come up to date on all vaccinations with my vet's stamp of approval and a generous guarantee.

All other pups in this litter have sold for an average of $2,800 through my partner sites. Daisy would normally be $1,500 (s&h included) if I sold her directly."

mmmm - I ask what is "through my partner sites?" Does she puppy mill them out at wholesale to puppy distributors .She charges $1,500 --- her other sites are almost double . 

I would so walk away . Nay , run away .

Okay so the the "average" price is actually well above $1,500 to $1,800 US funds that have been mentioned by some highly recommended breeders on this forum. These are breeders who have been dedicated for decades , with knowledge and ethics. I wouldn't hesitate getting a pup from them.

Consider if you really really are ready for the responsibilty that a pup will bring.

We actually have had quite a few students on this forum . There is a general theme.

Firstly , you are budgeting for the least expensive dog . Surprise ! That can blow up in your face . 
Often the breeders in this segment don't give much of a care -- 4 legs , black and tan, ears that stand up - okay good enough for me. No clue about what conformation is important and I am not talking about show stuff - just general functional conformation . No clue about breed specific characteristics . No clue about health promotion , vaccination protocols and no interest in further contact with you once the sale is made . 

see ya .

another point you are a student . Unless you are a trust fund baby then you will have limited finances . Education is expensive !! You are already bargain hunting.
Consider proper feed . 
Health care -- one emergency can cost you dearly .

as a student you have restrictions on true free time. Between responsibility of study , you probably have a part time job or two. 

what portion of "free time" have you set aside for being a social young person. A dog will put a crimp into your spontaneity . There is a dependent waiting for you (the dog).

the economy is going to be in flux . That job may or may not be there for you.

in addition your housing situation isn't altogether stable . You may not have a landlord receptive to a GSD or any dog .

you might have difficulty with house or room mates sharing space with the dog , difficulty having them not interfere with training , having the same set of rules , or even feeding the dog. 

that has been an issue a few times with posters on the forum.

what would I tell you ?

WAIT . wait until you are totally ready to commit , financially and temporally to the responsibility of a dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jordan Loving said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies! I think I may look into what girardid is suggesting and look into shelters. Unfortunately, There aren't too many options in Oklahoma that I am seeing that aren't mutts, maybe a small handful of german shepherds up for adoption here. And a lot of the places in Texas will only allow adoptions to Texas residents, quite unfortunate for my scenario.


I'm a volunteer with Austin GSD Rescue and have fostered with Good Shepherd Rescue of Dallas-Fort Worth. Neither requires you to live in Texas.


----------



## Jordan Loving (Jan 27, 2017)

carmspack said:


> I found this on the face book page of the breeder you were looking in to.
> 
> quote
> Check out this LAST OF THE LITTER Christmas special: meet "Daisy". She is a playful and protective pup that will make a great addition to any home. She is well socialized, highly intelligent, great with kids, and will come up to date on all vaccinations with my vet's stamp of approval and a generous guarantee.
> ...


Yeah I have a part time job, but I am only in campus for a few hours a day, not much at all. As far as a house goes, we are still looking around to rent, but my roommates agreed to find a house that will accept a german shepherd, fenced in yard and plenty of room. Of course if we can't get a house that I believe will be suitable, I will not get the dog. As far as free time goes, I spend most of my time sitting at home doing nothing. But I want a dog so I have some responsibility. I want to run with her, take her to dog parks, take her to friends houses, do everything with her. I'm not in a relationship right now, I want my companion to be my dog. As far as being financially stable, yeah I have a part time job to pay to rent and live and all. But I also have a full ride to my university, and my parents are financially stable enough and more than willing to help me with any expenses I may have.

Dogs are better than half the people out there anyway, and if I had to pick between the two, I'd choose to spend time with my dog.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like you are putting some thought into the process....I'm guessing you'll do pretty good......there are no "guarantees" in many ways......just limiting your downside....as long as you're willing to put in the time and effort....you should have a great bud.

SuperG


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Where in Oklahoma are you?


----------



## Jordan Loving (Jan 27, 2017)

dogfaeries said:


> Where in Oklahoma are you?


I live in Norman. Currently enrolled at the University of Oklahoma.

And thank you SuperG. I hope so too!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jordan Loving said:


> I live in Norman. Currently enrolled at the University of Oklahoma.



I work in Norman, live in Moore. Have you been able to spend any time around GSDs? You are more than welcome to visit with mine sometime.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

My suggestion is to take Dogfaeries offer and meet her dogs. Talk to her about them, the time it takes to raise one, the training involved, the temperaments, etc. and then you'll be in a better situation to decide if a German Shepherd is the right dog for you.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yep. I have a female 7 year old retired show dog, a soon to be 4 year old goofy male, and a 5 month old female show puppy. I'll have the puppy up at the New Leash on Life center for conformation classes starting this coming Tuesday. There should be other GSDs there too.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Or meet up after work or on the weekends...


----------



## Jordan Loving (Jan 27, 2017)

dogfaeries said:


> Or meet up after work or on the weekends...


That sounds good to me. I haven't spent too much time around them other than short various occasions. Send me a PM? I am too new to send them myself.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Running with your pup will have to wait for at a minimum at least a year. I never recommend or take my dogs to a dog park. You never know how anyone else's dogs may act, regardless of them saying oh they are friendly, there is no accountability for them being up to date on vaccinations and healthy. There are plenty of other ways to socialize your dog. I would recommend saving up your money for a while and then get a puppy from a reputable breeder who does something with their breeding dogs and does all the necessary health clearances for the breed. In the meantime, take some time to find out more about the breed, types of lines, and spend some time meeting them. Good Luck!


----------



## Hugz (Sep 7, 2016)

Just keep in mind that dogs are expensive.

The initial cost of the dog is a small fraction of what the dog will ultimately cost you.

The ongoing food costs aren't that bad... but vet bills can get expensive. Could you drop $2000 on a vet bill if there was something wrong with the dog?

Housing is another big issue. It can be tough to find people willing to rent to someone with a big dog.

If you get a puppy, prepare to be up every 2 hours to take it out to pee. The first few weeks and months are really tough, especially if you're raising the dog by yourself.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

mnm said "In the meantime, take some time to find out more about the breed, types of lines, and spend some time meeting them"

dogfaeries made you a nice offer to meet with her dogs .

you need to also visit west german showlines and representatives from the working lines to get a broader sampling of what options you have to choose from as they are very different from each other.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I can think of two or three members of our local GSD club that have working line dogs, and one that has German showlines. I know they would be glad to help.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah , if they are going to go ahead and get a GSD they have to get the type that best suits their needs.

an american bred line might be ideal .

lots to learn about the breed before you put your money down


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would still say WAIT.

As a breeder I would not sell you a pup because your situation is not secure .

How many dogs are in the shelter , or the craigslist or other sites with the notation ----- owner moving , can't take dog --

beware of those too hasty to sell (like the "dutch auction" pup in the first web site --- or the breeder who offers you two pups .

In the meantime maximize your exposure to the different types of GSD . 
Until you have this you have a popular idea of the breed (like the heroic gsd in the purpose of the dog movie) which is pretty much removed from reality.

you may change your mind altogether about the breed you want .


----------



## Jordan Loving (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah, I am not rushing into a dog. Still doing my research, I won't be moving into a house for another 5 months. Plenty of time to do research, especially when all I do is come home from class each day to sit here and read forums for hours a day. I know finding the right breeder is critical if I want a puppy, but I am definitely leaning towards the adoption side. I have sent out a few emails to a few rescues in my state and in Texas, trying to get to know the rescues and have them get to know me.

Carmen, I am not rushing into this at all. I would rather do my research so that it will increase my odds of getting a healthy dog with a temperament and activity level that will match mine, rather than buying the first cute pup and risking health and temperament problems.

That's why I'm here anyways, right?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I got to meet Jordan when he met my two girls, and liked him right away. He's trying to get a feel for the right way to go about this. I can see a shepherd in his future, whenever the time is right.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I think that's great. Yay for dogfaeries for offering, and yay for Jordan for starting to meet dogs in person! Best of luck moving forward!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

That's awesome! I wish more people would do their research and go out and meet dogs before making a purchase. Thanks, Dogfaeries for being to willing to meet with him and help him!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol, well you know it's such a hardship to show off your dogs!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this unfortunately is a very real concern 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/684137-i-need-some-help-please-housing.html


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm very familiar with the small college town the OP lives in. I've worked there for 20 years. It might take some legwork, but it's not _that_ hard to find a house that will let you have a big dog. He'll most likely have to come up with a non-refundable pet deposit. I did tell Jordan that being a college student would be a red flag for some breeders, but he needs to get out there, and talk to some and establish a relationship with them. Going with a young adult dog rather than a puppy would probably be a better way to go.


----------



## Perun (Feb 3, 2017)

*GSD puppy*

Jordan,

I would recommend our breeder because we had two beautiful and healthy dogs from her and her mother. 

She is in WV and breeds long haired GSD, who are large, laid-back, gentle, but energetic and very smart, very easy to train—and absolutely gorgeous! Look up Selah German Shepherds online and on Facebook—I cannot post links here. 

My puppy has pictures on their Facebook too, his name is Perun. You will spend $1,500 but you will know there will be no hip dysplasia problem down the road or something genetic. 

Make sure you get your pup a health insurance too. We have a Healthy Paws policy (no limits, covers all conditions, even hereditary). Nationwide Pet Policy is good too, covers wellness as well. You will need to get the insurance two weeks or 30 days before visiting your vet to be effective.


----------



## Jordan Loving (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey all. Just wanted to say that I got my first puppy. Her name is Aria. I found a breeder with papers and parents that were nice and smart and had good hips. She was potty trained in 4 days. She is super intelligent, curious and sweet. She loves giving kisses and being sweet. I’ll attach a few pictures if anyone is still subscribed to this thread.


----------



## MOJO9913 (Nov 13, 2017)

Congratulations! Good looking girl!!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Good looking puppy, Congratulations! Let the fun begin...


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Very cute puppy. Congratulations.


----------

